# Bleeding during quilling



## alyssaDFA (Oct 18, 2011)

We got our girl about a month ago. She was 6 weeks old and just starting her first quilling. We noticed that she had a couple of scabs on her and scheduled her for a vet appointment. Almost overnight, the spines that had scabs around them were found on her cage floor and she looked good as new. The vet found no mites or fungal/bacterial issues. She was given a clean bill of health.

Now she is 9, almost 10, weeks old and going through another quilling. It's the same as last time. She has scabs around a few of her spines - most of them are on her head, and 2 spots on her rear. One "cluster" of scabbed spines came off last night and the skin underneath looks perfectly fine.

Other than this, she is perfectly healthy. She is kept on fleece liners, eats/drinks regularly, temp stays at about 75 in her cage.

I've been reading around and all the info says they don't bleed when they go through a quilling process. Is she just an unlucky girl with sensitive skin or do you think there is an underlying issue?

I've been taking q-tips and soaking them in warm water and then gently rubbing them over the dried blood to loosen it up. She seems to enjoy it, considering she has always been a grumpy hedgie.


----------



## xhozt (Aug 25, 2008)

It is possible these could have been ingrown quils .. my girl inanna had a few and they can look like this when the "pop" .. that being said do they look like they are healing ?


----------



## HappyHedgies (Feb 17, 2011)

When we got one of our boys at 8 weeks old, he also had a cluster of a dry scab on his left shoulder. He was quilling at the same time too. We did take him to the vet and the doc said he was perfectly healthy and to leave the scab alone and that it looks fine and that it will come right off. A few days later the scab was gone and the skin underneath was fine and dandy  

I'm sure you have nothing to worry about with your little girl if the vet says everything looks fine


----------



## Tar4n (Aug 2, 2015)

I have a six week old hedgehog male and today I found soreness on his back it looked kind of bloody I gave him a warm aveeno oil bath he doesn't seem phased by it but because he is my first hedgehog I am more cautious the person I bought him off said its normal and a few of her other customers asked the same question I don't know what to do please help ??


----------



## Alex in Tampa (Oct 12, 2014)

You might want to start your own thread. Just bumped a thread almost 4 years old.


----------

